# Two CDs stuck in in-dash player



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

My girlfriend, who I love dearly (and is helping to write this post), "inadvertently" inserted a CD into the in-dash player when one was already in there. Now both are stuck and the player makes a whirring motor noise when we hit eject, but nothing happens.

Any ideas on how to eject both CDs? 

Thanks.


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

howja get the 2nd cd in there? multi disk unit?? it probably will not be covered under warranty if single cd player. either way, methinks the cds are rendered useless. 
if it were mine, i would remove the head unit and try shaking them out. if that doesn't work, look for the assembly screws and remove them (partially first) and see if this helps. last effort would be to remove any top or front panels to try to gain access to the cds. may use tamper resistant screws, most of which are available at napa, or auto stores. if you're not a diy'er, and out of warranty, go to an indy sound shop. i'm sure the guys in the forum know someone in your area. 
drivinfaster


----------



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

Hell if I know. She wanted different music on. We were on the way to my company holiday party. I gave her one of her CDs. Then I said, "be sure to eject the one that's in there..." I even hit the button but maybe she had shoved her CD in there already. 

Urghh. I don't want to pay someone to do this but it's under warranty...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

If its under warranty - just have the dealer take a look at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Just take it and say that you hit eject and it was empty and then in reality it already had a CD in it 

It is under warranty so atleast try


----------

